# Quick detailer in cold weather



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I normally use Zaino Z8 after a wash just to top up the shine and I'm reasonably pleased with the results. However in the cold damp winter its difficult to get it to shine up, are there any that buff up easier in winter conditions that still give you a decent gloss look?

Car is Kuro Black.


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

Most QD's suffer outside in winter mate.

Once condensation sets on the car it's game over lol

Danny


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

dannyrydzek said:


> Most QD's suffer outside in winter mate.
> 
> Once condensation sets on the car it's game over lol
> 
> Danny


Yep, I garage the car to polish it etc but I thought there may be some products more tolerant of use in low temps


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

No they make some for higher temperatures, but can't think of one for low temperatures. Think best bet is to go for a high gloss shampoo product to "top it up", unless anyone knows of a better way


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

Or buy a space heater for your garage :thumbs up:


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe a google search or looking on detailing world forum.

Danny


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

Or auto geek forum


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Auto Finesse tough coat is an easy solution, it will dry then buff off. You could also look at gtechniq c2 v3, dilute 1-2 with water, once you have washed and rinsed car you can most product on to a panel then dry with your towel, nice and easy!!


----------

